
Comcast to combat cord cutting by limiting speed increases to cable subscribers - clumsysmurf
https://www.techspot.com/amp/news/74390-comcast-aims-combat-cord-cutting-limiting-major-internet.html
======
rbankston
Yet another reason to support any local ISP over embedded cable companies.
This also would be a great time to take a look at municipal broadband or
regional broadband. At least I'm glad I got to cut Comcast from my life with a
local fiber company.

